# Οι χρυσοί και οι πλατινένιοι



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Αντιγράφω τους πίνακες από το βικιπαιδικό λήμμα *Music recording sales certification*:

Below are *certification thresholds* for the United States and United Kingdom. The numbers in the tables are in terms of "units," where a unit represents one sale or one shipment of a given medium. Certification is often awarded cumulatively, and it is possible for a single album to be certified silver, gold, and platinum in turn. An album that becomes platinum twice over, for example, an album which has sold 2,000,000 copies in the United States, is said to be "double-platinum," or sometimes "multi-platinum."

*United States* 


*Media *
|
* Silver *
|
* Gold *
|
* Platinum *
|
* Diamond*
*Album *
| 100,000 | 500,000 | 1,000,000 | 10,000,000
*Single *
| 100,000 | 500,000 | 1,000,000 | 10,000,000
*Music video *
| 25,000 | 50,000 | 100,000 | N/A
*United Kingdom*


*Media *
|
* Silver *
|
* Gold *
|
* Platinum*
*Album *
| 60,000 | 100,000 | 300,000
*Single *
| 200,000 | 400,000 | 600,000
*Music video *
| N/A | 25,000 | 50,000
Σε άλλο λήμμα (*List of music recording certifications*) έχουμε τους αριθμούς για την Ελλάδα:

*Gold: 6,000 (3,000)
Platinum: 12,000 (6,000)*
(italicized numbers in parentheses represent sales for international material if different from the domestic requirement.)
Source: ΕΕΠΗ
(Ο ιστότοπος της ελληνικής εταιρείας θυμίζει αυτό που είμαστε: χρεοκοπημένη χώρα.)

Σε ελληνική σελίδα βρήκα το ακόλουθο ιστορικό:

Ο ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΔΙΣΚΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

Η πρώτη απονομή χρυσού δίσκου έγινε το 1970.
Από το 1970 ως το 1990 χρυσό είναι το LP με πωλήσεις 50.000 αντίτυπα και πλατινένιο όταν ξεπερνά τα 100.000.
Από το 1990, χρυσός γίνεται ένας δίσκος όταν οι πωλήσεις ξεπεράσουν τα 30.000 αντίτυπα και πλατινένιος όταν ξεπεράσουν τα 60.000.
Από τον Ιανουάριο του 1997 χρυσός γίνεται ο δίσκος με πωλήσεις πάνω από 25.000 αντίτυπα και πλατινένιος αυτός που ξεπερνά τις 50.000.
Από τον Νοέμβριο 2001 χρυσό ανακηρύσσεται το CD που πουλά πάνω από 20.000 αντίτυπα και πλατινένιο αυτό που ξεπερνά τα 40.000.
Από τον Σεπτέμβριο 2006 το χρυσό CD είναι αυτό που πουλά πάνω από 15.000 και το πλατινένιο πάνω από 30.000 αντίτυπα.
*Από 1 Ιουλίου 2008, χρυσό CD είναι όποιο πουλά πάνω από 6.000 αντίτυπα και πλατινένιο πάνω από 12.000.*

Για τα CD Singles τα αντίστοιχα όρια ήταν 10.000 και 20.000 κομμάτια μέχρι 31/8/2006.
Από 1/9/2006 έγιναν 7.500 για το χρυσό και 15.000 για το πλατινένιο single.
Από 1 Ιουλίου 2008, το χρυσό single πουλά 3.000 και το πλατινένιο 6.000 κομμάτια.

Tο 2004 καθιερώθηκε και ο θεσμός του χρυσού / πλατινένιου μουσικού DVD με πωλήσεις 5.000 / 10.000 αντιτύπων, αντίστοιχα.
Από 1 Ιουλίου 2008, το χρυσό DVD πουλά 3.000 και το πλατινένιο 6.000 κομμάτια.


----------

